# Need assistance!



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Going to buy my first ever gun, a Ruger SR 22 with the 4.5 barrel.

It comes with 2- clips with 2 finger grip extension floor plates and I need 2 additional magazines.
2 sell for &49 with the flat floor plates while 1 with an extended ( does not say 2 finger ) sells for $35. 

Can I buy the 2 that are obviously less money and just buy 2 finger extension plates that will fit the clip?

All of the pricing I mentioned is right off the Ruger web site so I’m not sure if the cost at my gun range store would be less.? Information would be appreciated!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet that you don't really need the extensions, but, according to the Ruger website, each extra magazine comes with changeable floorplates, one of which is the extension.
See: https://shopruger.com/SR22-10-Round-Magazine-with-Extension/productinfo/90382/

Thus, if you can buy flat-floorplate magazines cheaply, and extensions separately, then you can do the changeover yourself.

BEWARE, however, of non-Ruger, non-standard magazines. I learned years ago that cheap, off-brand magazines were a poor bargain.

Many on-line sales houses sell stuff cheaply, and some, for instance Cabela's, discount branded merchandise (like Ruger magazines, for instance).
"Brick-and-mortar" store fronts, like the range you use, have higher doing-business costs, so their prices would probably be higher.
BUT it is probably a good idea to buy from the range's gun store, just to keep the outfit in business. It's a matter of loyalty (and enlightened self-interest).


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Magazines (not clips/clips are from movies/some will always correct you on that) at your LGS could be cheaper but I just ordered mine from Ruger and than from Midway later. As far as finger plates just wait and see what works for you. All mine came with the pinky extension at the bottom anyway.
The 2pack on Ruger.com (SR22® Magazine, 10-Round .22 LR Magazine Value 2-Pack) $48.95.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

What Steve said!!!!! Good advice...


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Nothing wrong with taking your time. You are going to do just fine. Be safe and enjoy!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I bet that you don't really need the extensions, but, according to the Ruger website, each extra magazine comes with changeable floorplates, one of which is the extension.
> See: https://shopruger.com/SR22-10-Round-Magazine-with-Extension/productinfo/90382/
> 
> Thus, if you can buy flat-floorplate magazines cheaply, and extensions separately, then you can do the changeover yourself.
> ...


Your definitely a very sharp guy! I just priced the pistol I'm looking for at the range this morning and they want less than $10 more than online at Gander Outdoors. The range is brand new with a huge store so I'd gladly have them order my pistol and from what you have stated, I'll have them order genuine Ruger magazines.

Interesting that you think I don't need the extended floorplates. I'm not a huge guy however I do have really large hands and always need XL or XXL gloves, so I was thinking the extended clip plate couldn't hurt? That said, you know way more than I do, for sure.

I appreciate your advice, thanks!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

With the SR 22, if you find the ejected shells are kind of all over the place in where they hit/ricochet/ or land, let me know. I bought a used one and the ejects were everywhere.
I replaced the guide rod (which is plastic in mine) with a captured spring guide rod from TandemKross (one of the forum's vendors) which eliminated all the wild ricochets.
If you find that down the line that you want/need one, let me know and I'll post a link to it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rickcin said:


> ...I was thinking the _*extended clip plate*_ couldn't hurt?...[emphasis added]


They aren't _*clips*_.
They are _*magazines*_.
There's a huge difference.
(You don't need to know the difference, but if you want an explanation, send me a PM.)

What you call the "extended clip plate" is properly called the "*extension* (or *extended*) *magazine floorplate*."
If you use the correct words, communication is made easier, and understanding is improved.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They aren't _*clips*_.
> They are _*magazines*_.
> There's a huge difference.
> (You don't need to know the difference, but if you want an explanation, send me a PM.)
> ...


So you won't be confused between fingernail clippings and fingernail magazines.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Fingernail magazines"?
Like, for instance, _Manicurist's Monthly_?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Fingernail magazines"?
> Like, for instance, _Manicurist's Monthly_?


Yes. Well obviously fingernail clippings are cut from Fingernail Magazines.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> With the SR 22, if you find the ejected shells are kind of all over the place in where they hit/ricochet/ or land, let me know. I bought a used one and the ejects were everywhere.
> I replaced the guide rod (which is plastic in mine) with a captured spring guide rod from TandemKross (one of the forum's vendors) which eliminated all the wild ricochets.
> If you find that down the line that you want/need one, let me know and I'll post a link to it.


If I hadn't read your post, I would not have know what normal ejection is or should be.
Today I was shooting my friends Ruger 9 mm and those shells flew in all directions! Some hit me in the chest, neck, head while others to the left and right. My buddy who owns the pistol casually mentioned that's the way it is!

Thanks for the heads up and I will save your post!


Steve M1911A1 said:


> They aren't _*clips*_.
> They are _*magazines*_.
> There's a huge difference.
> (You don't need to know the difference, but if you want an explanation, send me a PM.)
> ...


Point will taken, I appreciate your response, thanks!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Some might even call them mags for short.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

rustygun said:


> Some might even call them mags for short.


Yeah, I'm just learning but glad that Steve set me straight, he's been VERY helpful as have others on this site.

I looked up clips and there obviously very different than Mags. Thanks


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

If you can shop around and test fire any 22LR rimfire before deciding. Get to the range with friends and get feedback with advice. The forums are a good source for help even if you have a thin skin. There are many rimfires on the market, if you can and have the time rent or test different makes and models. Many firearms and calibers to choose from. Use this forum and others if you have questions.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> If you can shop around and test fire any 22LR rimfire before deciding. Get to the range with friends and get feedback with advice. The forums are a good source for help even if you have a thin skin. There are many rimfires on the market, if you can and have the time rent or test different makes and models. Many firearms and calibers to choose from. Use this forum and others if you have questions.


I've really decided on one and it has the best reviews from all that I've read and checked out on YouTube. I got to see and feel one today and it's comfortable and fits my hand. 
Just need to decide if I make the purchase at Gander Outdoors or at the new range where I'll be shooting. The price difference is about $5.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that you support your local range.
The difference isn't large enough to quibble about.

Don't forget to tell them that you chose them over Gander.
They will be appreciative, perhaps in very practical ways in the future.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They aren't _*clips*_.
> They are _*magazines*_.
> There's a huge difference.
> (You don't need to know the difference, but if you want an explanation, send me a PM.)
> ...


Wait, doesn't it 'clip' into the pistol? Or would that be a snap? I think we should start calling them _snaps_.
Also, is a revolver a pistol?  .... Kidding, don't really need an answer.

Sam


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Of course you should buy from the new range/store. You want them to be there in the future, right?
I don't buy from the big chain stores if the local guys can get _anywhere close _to the chain's price.

Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SamBond said:


> ...Also, is a revolver a pistol?  ...


You know, I have been in that very quandary all of my life!
It has done terrible things to my psyche, and has turned me into a rabid anti-semantic!

"Pistol" says nothing about the mechanical action involved, but "revolver" certainly does.
So it seems, at the very least, unfair to semi-automatic pistols to call them by one of the generic names for "handgun," while on the other (weak?) hand being very definitive about revolvers.

Personally, I believe it to be entirely the fault of the Common Market and the Euro.
Therefore my very own rallying-cry: _Get the US out of North America!_


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

"Clips" to dedicated handgunners is like fingernails on a chalkboard. Some firearms do take "Clips". These for example:






Almost all Military bolt action rifles used "Clips" to load their magazines. The M-1 Garands pictured used eight round clips to load an internal magazine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is that an illustration of a "null set"?

*Firearms which take clips:*
M1 Garand
M1903 Springfield
Steyr-Hahn Pistol M.1912

*Firearms which take magazines:*
Mine. They all subscribe to _American Rifleman_, _American Handgunner_, and _Guns_.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Rickcin said:


> If I hadn't read your post, I would not have know what normal ejection is or should be.
> Today I was shooting my friends Ruger 9 mm and those shells flew in all directions! Some hit me in the chest, neck, head while others to the left and right. My buddy who owns the pistol casually mentioned that's the way it is!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up and I will save your post!
> ...


If your friend is using +P or +P+ ammo, that could be part of the cause. Depending on the Ruger model, not all are rated for a lot of Plus P ammo.
The Ruger SR9c will tolerate such ammo, but the manual warns that a "steady diet" of Plus ammo will shorten the life of the barrel and parts.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

People who refer to clips instead of magazines are giving away their experience or ignorance in the world of guns. 
Being corrected on a handgun forum is really a great place to stay the course. Forums teach, in a good way , most of the time.
When you walk into that lgs to buy extra mags, or extra rounds vs bullets, they might actually think you are somewhat gun educated to a point. Lol
Stay the course, point of order. Old business keeps popping up as new business.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The forums are a very good source for getting information and applying it to your practice. You do need to learn safe shooting skills and for the most part the forums can be a big help. Do not take it too personal when corrected.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Tangof, those are good looking M1's!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Tangof, those are good looking M1's!


CMP sales about a decade ago. One million and 5 million range. Still shooting as good as ever, but the older one doesn't shoot quite as tight the newer. Still good enough to do the job though. CMP still sells them. If you want one you have to jump through a few hoop's, but it's worth it.


----------

